# Best dart call?



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

Curious to see what ur opinion is as to what frog has the best call...so far I like oophaga pumilio and epipedobates tricolor...what do u guys think?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Leucs! They are awesome


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

P. terribilis, or E. tricolor.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a fan of azureiventris. Sounds like a squeaky fan belt.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the chirping from my Ameerega bassleri.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I think the leuc call, while awesome is a bit over rated because of how common leucs are. I would have to say my top three are P. vittatus, E. anthonyi, and P. bicolor.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

Leucs; I never grow tired of hearing their call.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I have luecs , SI & terribilis . I love all their jungle music  although the SI's are the loudest I think my orange terribilis are the most enjoyable to my ear but then again it's like asking me what I like better waffles or pancakes mmmmmm!!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

In my bedroom I have P. vittatus, R. vanzolini, R.i.cairanachi valley, R. amazonicus Iquitos, R. flavovittatus, and R.i.varadero all calling at once and it can be a bit of a racket. The P. vittatus has a nice call, but start up very early in the morning.

Richard.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to agree that the leucomelas are very common but I still think their call is the best one I have heard yet granted most the calls I have heard were on the Internet or in peoples frog rooms. Maybe my new varaderos will change my mind but at this point I'm leaning towards leucs.


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Phyllobates Aurotaenia. Super Beautiful Call.


----------



## timopictures (Sep 9, 2010)

I think I would have to say Leucs. I like that it seems almost more bird like than a lot of other frog calls.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

My vote is for luecs. Awsome sounding and loud but not too loud.


----------



## danagui (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like we may have a winner lol


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

I love my varedero's call. Its soft and smooth to the ear and does not get annoying when I want quiet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

